# Smoking labor



## emsbbq62 (Sep 17, 2013)

Howdy!

A friend of mine is having a party and wants me to smoke enough pulled pork for 100 people.  He is supplying the meat.  I figure 67 lbs of raw meat for 33.5lbs of cooked, the average of 5.33oz each.   I’m wondering what to charge him for my labor?   I don’t want to charge him full rate (as a caterer would) but I would like to make some money because I do have a cost for charcoal, foil pans, smoking wood and my time.

Any insight you can provide is appreciated.  

Thanks,

emsbbq62


----------



## boozer (Sep 17, 2013)

I would say, if you just want to be compensated for your time, if you can do 6-8 butts at once? charge him by the hour, $20/hour +materials, is a lot cheaper than $20 per guest, which is the full catering cost. (with that caterers provide sides, service, cleanup, trash disposal, etc.) Don't forget, in addition to what you mentioned, serving trays, rub, injection and sauce. On a big cook like this, they will add up, so keep your material cost seperate.  You will have about 3 hours prep work 12 hours cook time, and another 4-5 hours to pull and sauce. 20hrsx$20= $400. Sound fair?


----------



## LoweJ82 (Sep 17, 2013)

if your not looking to charge a commercial price its simple, charge him what it cost you out of pocket plus whatever it is that your time is worth.

figure on making a day of it, 16-18hrs or so with food prep. Maybe he can do something for you in return that takes about the same amount of time plus a case of beer


----------



## LoweJ82 (Sep 17, 2013)

I didn't figure in pull/sauce time, I usually chop than pull but thats me.


----------



## emsbbq62 (Sep 17, 2013)

Boozer, thanks.  I didn't think about all that (the rub and inject).  I can smoke up to nine butts at one time.  For this smoke, I think 8 butts will work nicely.  I'm only smoking the meat.  He's taking care of all the sides and drinks and deserts and all the plates/forks/knives and of course the rolls.  I make my own sauce, and will charge for that too.  I have a nice red and a yellow (which I think goes better with pulled pork).  Yep, it will be an all day affair!  Stoked to smoke!


----------



## boozer (Sep 17, 2013)

LoweJ82 said:


> I didn't figure in pull/sauce time, I usually chop than pull but thats me.


 I'm Interested in the chop-pull method. How do you get the fatty bits out? 
     thanks, 
         Booz


----------



## boozer (Sep 17, 2013)

emsbbq62 said:


> Boozer, thanks.  I didn't think about all that (the rub and inject).  I can smoke up to nine butts at one time.  For this smoke, I think 8 butts will work nicely.  I'm only smoking the meat.  He's taking care of all the sides and drinks and deserts and all the plates/forks/knives and of course the rolls.  I make my own sauce, and will charge for that too.  I have a nice red and a yellow (which I think goes better with pulled pork).  Yep, it will be an all day affair!  Stoked to smoke!


  Red and yellow!? where are you from? Jk sounds like fun party.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't forget to include your clean up time!


----------



## boozer (Sep 18, 2013)

Nick Prochilo said:


> Don't forget to include your clean up time!


 The wife's job?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 18, 2013)

I try my best to NOT use any meat that I don't buy.

Do you have any idea how the meat was stored once it left the meat market?  Was it in the trunk of the car when he went in to get his haircut, or stopped in for a beer or three?  

Think about it.  You could GO with him for him to buy, and you take it home in your cooler(s) filled with ice, or you could just trust him...I wouldn't.


----------



## boozer (Sep 18, 2013)

Bob In Fla. said:


> I try my best to NOT use any meat that I don't buy.
> 
> Do you have any idea how the meat was stored once it left the meat market?  Was it in the trunk of the car when he went in to get his haircut, or stopped in for a beer or three?
> 
> Think about it.  You could GO with him for him to buy, and you take it home in your cooler(s) filled with ice, or you could just trust him...I wouldn't.


 Bob, you have some irresponsible friends!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 18, 2013)

boozer said:


> Bob, you have some irresponsible friends!


 No, my friends know better.  I just would never, EVER trust meat that will have me cooking it supplied by someone I don't know stored and transported it safely.  I, personally, have never had this problem, but it only takes ONE time to put a party of people in the hospital.

Do what you want, but I hope you have good insurance.


----------



## emsbbq62 (Sep 18, 2013)

Bob,  I will be with him when he buys it. He will pay for it, and into my coolerrs it will go.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 18, 2013)

emsbbq62 said:


> Bob, I will be with him when he buys it. He will pay for it, and into my coolerrs it will go.


 That will be safe.


----------



## boozer (Sep 18, 2013)

Bob In Fla. said:


> No, my friends know better.  I just would never, EVER trust meat that will have me cooking it supplied by someone I don't know stored and transported it safely.  I, personally, have never had this problem, but it only takes ONE time to put a party of people in the hospital.
> 
> Do what you want, but I hope you have good insurance.


 He said he knows the guy, they are good friends. I'm sure nobody in their right mind is going to leave 8 pork butts in the trunk of their car all day while they go to get a haircut and a few beers. Also, I was under the assumption that he meant "buying the meat" just meant paying for it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 19, 2013)

Back in the good old days and facing similar scenarios..I found it helpful for them to give up the money for me to go buy the meat. I picked out the best and cheapest. I then used the register tape to figger up what to charge at the rate of two bucks per pound of raw meat. For a hundred folks I would not feel comfortable with less than a solid hundred pounds of bone in butts. Never turned anybody away hungry like that. Its their money..let us be generous. Folks dont come to a bbq to eat Sams tater salad. The smell of smoke makes them carnivorous. Be sure to scorch up a few dogs for the kids and a few Johnsonvilles if there is going to be any yankees present.  Best of fortunes on the deal.  Half the money up front is the rule. No exceptions.


----------



## boozer (Sep 19, 2013)

Great advice, B-dub!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 19, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Back in the good old days and facing similar scenarios..I found it helpful for them to give up the money for me to go buy the meat. I picked out the best and cheapest. I then used the register tape to figger up what to charge at the rate of two bucks per pound of raw meat. For a hundred folks I would not feel comfortable with less than a solid hundred pounds of bone in butts. Never turned anybody away hungry like that. Its their money..let us be generous. Folks dont come to a bbq to eat Sams tater salad. The smell of smoke makes them carnivorous. Be sure to scorch up a few dogs for the kids and a few Johnsonvilles if there is going to be any yankees present. Best of fortunes on the deal. Half the money up front is the rule. No exceptions.


 :supz::supz::supz::supz:


----------



## LoweJ82 (Sep 19, 2013)

boozer said:


> I'm Interested in the chop-pull method. How do you get the fatty bits out?
> thanks,
> Booz


 
I cook at 225 until it reaches 190-200 then wrap in foil and heavy towel then drop into a cooler for at least an hour before chopping/pulling, bone pulls out 99% clean, I pull it apart to where its a bunch of fist sized pieces then just chop it up and pic out the waste/fat. Some of the more fatty areas I may do a little more pulling than chopping.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2013)

boozer said:


> He said he knows the guy, they are good friends. *I'm sure nobody in their right mind is going to leave 8 pork butts in the trunk of their car all day while they go to get a haircut and a few beers.* Also, I was under the assumption that he meant "buying the meat" just meant paying for it.



"In their right minds" are the key words here. I'm with Bob, let me shop with you and put it in my cooler.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 23, 2013)

LoweJ82 said:


> I cook at 225 until it reaches 190-200 then wrap in foil and heavy towel then drop into a cooler for at least an hour before chopping/pulling, bone pulls out 99% clean, I pull it apart to where its a bunch of fist sized pieces then just chop it up and pic out the waste/fat. Some of the more fatty areas I may do a little more pulling than chopping.




Too low and slow for me..on most pits. If I was a gauge watcher I would attempt to dial in 260-275 or so for a nekked butt. Would quit cooking when the bone came out easy then follow the good wrapping advice dispensed above. It dont bother me a bit to let one swelter half a day wrapped and in the hot box. Now if somebody is cooking on a fancy commercial pit or something..I can go much lower on the temp. All depends on the airflow and moisture content of the pit environment.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Sep 23, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Too low and slow for me..on most pits. If I was a gauge watcher I would attempt to dial in 260-275 or so for a nekked butt. Would quit cooking when the bone came out easy then follow the good wrapping advice dispensed above. It dont bother me a bit to let one swelter half a day wrapped and in the hot box. Now if somebody is cooking on a fancy commercial pit or something..I can go much lower on the temp. All depends on the airflow and moisture content of the pit environment.


 
Cant rush quality Q man... lmao. I think cooking at lower temps for longer periods helps with rendering out the fat.


----------



## boozer (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a matter of personal preference. And, like B-dub said, it depends on the pit. On my BGES, 225 is where it likes to run, so i let it. With my offset smoker, I'm comfortable with 275 for a butt. I could cook one butt in each one, and in a blind taste test, betcha can't tell the difference! So, in my opinion, you're both right. But my opinion isn't worth a turd on a stick, so feel free to debate the issue further, I enjoy you guys' witty banter!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 24, 2013)

Low temps and rapid air exchange is what is called a dehydrator. Works great for jerky but not worth a caca for bbq "unless" you have a pit which does not have a brisk airflow. Egg might do the trick. Does not work well on most unwaterized log burning offsets or typical R2D2 gizmos. Chum who has a big Southern Pride cooks at 195..but he cooks large amounts of meat for long periods of time and not much moisture escapes. Oylers work the same way. BBQ chain down here uses em. Can turn a brisket to mush if thats the way a person wants em. Too mushy for me.


----------



## boozer (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey, you didn't take the water pan out of your BGE, didja?


----------



## LoweJ82 (Oct 1, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Low temps and rapid air exchange is what is called a dehydrator. Works great for jerky but not worth a caca for bbq "unless" you have a pit which does not have a brisk airflow. Egg might do the trick. Does not work well on most unwaterized log burning offsets or typical R2D2 gizmos. Chum who has a big Southern Pride cooks at 195..but he cooks large amounts of meat for long periods of time and not much moisture escapes. Oylers work the same way. BBQ chain down here uses em. Can turn a brisket to mush if thats the way a person wants em. Too mushy for me.


 
I add a water pan in my vertical smoker while cooking, could be why it doesnt dry out. Thanks for pointing that out, I was just stating what had worked for me. With my cheap store bought vertical smoker I can run 225 with vents almost closed down for about 3/4 hours from a small pan of charcoal.


----------

